# Tenmille GW Siphon G



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is progress of the Tenmille Siphon G. For folks who don't know, this car was used to carry milk on express overnight trains from outlying areas to London. Then in the morning fresh milk for market. This car is going to be an addition to Doug Hill's Aster Castle and seven Wrightway carriages. After seeing Mike Well's scratch built siphon a few years ago, then reading tenmille was working on a prototype, I have been sending them an email once or twice a year reminding them at least one person is waiting. Considering how long some people have been waiting, such as the EBT #12, a few years was fine by me.

Well Pete, you are correct when it comes to louvers. Twenty-four sets of louvers when you're finished counting. 

This afternoon was spent cleaning louver castings and cutting sections of vertical bracing. Here is my progress so far, I paused to post pictures. And I try not to get too excited, cause I get to do it all over again for side two.










Not the best picture, you get the idea. This next one is a close up showing the louver detail.










Ok, back to work.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Tenmille kits. I built one of their Talyllyn guards vans back in the 1980s as a high schooler. This was one of the old vacuum formed body kits, basically a plastic overlay the consistency of a McDonald's coffe cup lid over a wooden box. Despite this (and the attention to details of a 15 year old), it actually did not come out half bad.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, it is now 1am and I am calling it a night. I have finished one quarter of the bracing and louvers for the siphon so far. It was pretty easy falling into a groove between cutting, gluing, clamp and repeat. I've had enough Zap for one night. Here is the work to this point.











I also tried my hand at making one of the door handles from brass wire and glued on some of the etched brass strapping pieces which can be better seen in this shot here.










I admit I did take a good look at the door to see how difficult it would be to make one that actually opens with a few milk jugs visible. Possible, not sure it would be worth the effort. 

Good night all, more to follow.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Good afternoon all. I wanted to share this thread which has proven most helpful while building the siphon:

GW Siphon Resturation

Back to work!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tonight I finished the first side of the car. I'm all done with cross bracing, strapping, hinges and louvers for a day or so. Here is a picture of the door detail up close.


----------

